# LGB American Tender dimensions



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

anyone know (or have and mind measuring) the dimensions of the tender that came with the 2-4-0's. specifically interested in the size of the base and what size chassis it would ride on. thanks for your help.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

8 3/8 long base
4 1/4 wide base
1/2wide addition to middle front of base, slightly raised (plug under this for power)

7 3/4 long tender tank
4 1/4 wide tender tank at top with lip (slightly smaller at bottom, without lip)
2 3/4 tall tank at back 3 1/2 tall at front of tender tank

5 3/8 tall measured from shelf to top of highest point of tender (sitting on shelf, not on track)

Hope this helps.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 20 Feb 2011 06:49 AM 
8 3/8 long base
4 1/4 wide base
1/2wide addition to middle front of base, slightly raised (plug under this for power)

7 3/4 long tender tank
4 1/4 wide tender tank at top with lip (slightly smaller at bottom, without lip)
2 3/4 tall tank at back 3 1/2 tall at front of tender tank

5 3/8 tall measured from shelf to top of highest point of tender (sitting on shelf, not on track)

Hope this helps.

exactly what i needed. thanks!


----------

